# possible pregnancy?



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

so...I think I may have an accidental pregnancy on my hands...one of my girls who is just getting over a respiratory problem and was kind of underweight...slipped out of her cage and in with my boys...not a good scenerio...I know she was in heat because when I got her out she was hopping and vibrating...I know she was in there at least 4 to 5 hours cause I had them out to play (seperatley) earlier in the day and put everyone back in their proper cages..so what are the chances she is pregnant? pretty good Im guessing..I checked her out and didnt see a waxy plug but did see some dried *stuff* around her vaginal opening so..Im guessing the deed was accomplished...?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

She could very well be pregnant. Do you still have her in the cage she got out of? If so, you should really have her in a cage with smaller bar spacing or mesh the cage. What bar spacing does it have?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

its one inch bar spacing, she never used to get out of it, but when she had her last bout with an URI she lost a little bit of weight. She is not in that cage anymore, and I put her sister in with her in a new cage so she wouldn't be lonely..Im trying to fatten her up a bit with nutri-cal as well as all the food she wants. Im also upping the protein with some added boiled eggs and stuff in case she is pregnant. I don't have a scale, but with her being pretty tiny, I can take a pic if necessary- how long will it take for her to show? Would she show quicker since she is tinier? If she is pregnant, would she have less babies since she is smaller?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

ok, so the girl I thought was pregnant, is in heat again tonight. Can rats go into heat even if they are pregnant, or can I assume I'm in the clear?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

From a quick google search I found that rats don't go in heat when pregnant. If the info I've found is incorrect I'm sure someone will say


----------

